# Bissanzeiger Micron RX Digital FOX programmieren



## Hobbit74 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir das Präsentationsset mit 3 blauen Bissanzeigern geholt. Nun habe ich mir den 4. Bissanzeiger dazu geholt und weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich die Reihenfolge programmieren kann. Im Moment ist die erste Diode 2 fach belegt. Weiß jemand, wie ich die Belegung ändern kann, damit alle 4 Dioden belegt werden?

Herzlichen Dank schon einmal für Eure Hilfe!!

Viele Grüße,

der große Hobbit


----------



## JonasH (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Micron RX Digital FOX programmieren*

Ich weiß nicht ob alle Microns in dieser Weise baugleich sind aber hier:http://www.cipro.de/fullbuttons/kersten/NTXr/FOX_NTXr.html

steht zu den NTXr:"Die Programmierung verläuft folgendermaßen: Auf der Rückseite des Receivers befindet sich ebenfalls eine kleine Gummitaste. Diese hält man mit der Rückseite des mitgelieferten Schraubenziehers so lange gedrückt, bis die erste LED beginnt zu blinken. Jetzt beginnt die eigentliche Programmierung: Bitte lest die nun folgenden Sätze sehr aufmerksam: Ich schalte den ersten der 4 Bissanzeiger auf meiner Buzzerbar ein und beginne links. Somit ist Bissanzeiger Nummer 1 programmiert. Diesen Vorgang wiederhole ich noch 3 Mal und fertig ist die Programmierung."

Vielleicht hilft das?!


----------



## Notung (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Micron RX Digital FOX programmieren*



JonasH schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob alle Microns in dieser Weise baugleich sind aber hier:http://www.cipro.de/fullbuttons/kersten/NTXr/FOX_NTXr.html
> 
> steht zu den NTXr:"Die Programmierung verläuft folgendermaßen: Auf der Rückseite des Receivers befindet sich ebenfalls eine kleine Gummitaste. Diese hält man mit der Rückseite des mitgelieferten Schraubenziehers so lange gedrückt, bis die erste LED beginnt zu blinken. Jetzt beginnt die eigentliche Programmierung: Bitte lest die nun folgenden Sätze sehr aufmerksam: Ich schalte den ersten der 4 Bissanzeiger auf meiner Buzzerbar ein und beginne links. Somit ist Bissanzeiger Nummer 1 programmiert. Diesen Vorgang wiederhole ich noch 3 Mal und fertig ist die Programmierung."
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das?!



Hallo,
So einen Quatsch schreibt man nicht wenn man keinen plan hat!


----------



## Notung (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Micron RX Digital FOX programmieren*

Hallo,
Das umprogrammieren funktioniert nur durch setzen neuer Lötpunkte!


----------



## Hobbit74 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Micron RX Digital FOX programmieren*

Danke Euch für die Antworten! 
@ Notung:
Dann mus ich die Bissanzeiger wohl bei Fox einschicken, um sie löten zu lassen?? #q
Einen "Programmierknopf" gibt es anscheinend nicht..


----------



## Notung (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Micron RX Digital FOX programmieren*

Hallo,
Wenn du die Garantie nicht verliehren willst dann bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig! 
Oder du folgst dieser Anleitung und verlierst deine Garantie!
http://www.karpfen-spezial.de/thread.php?postid=252389&sid=d26b1b8b3561fd6e6e34936f1b500191
Gruß


----------

